# Modifier 25 with "Medicine" CPT Codes



## sesing (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone have information on if you should attach mod 25 to an E/M code, when the other service is from the Medicine section of CPT?

For example, do you use it with an EKG? a refraction? a pulse ox?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 18, 2008)

*Yes*

Yes, -25 mod is added to the E/M code to identify: Significant, Separately Identifiable Evaluation and Management Service by the Same Physician on the Same Day of the Procedure *or Other Service* (emphasis added by me; but description is straight from Appendix A of CPT 2008 Professional Edition.

But coding it correctly w/ the modifier doesn't mean it'll get paid. 

Have a good weekend!
F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## jaisheela (Jul 20, 2008)

*Yes*

Yes, modifier -25 can be appended to the E/M code, when the other service is from the medicine section of CPT. Provided, it is a significant & separately identifiable E/M service done by the same physician on the same day of the procedure.

Thanks & Regards,
Jaisheela Padmanabhan, CPC


----------



## Jagadish (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are billing for Medicare, it will accept Modifier 25 with an E/M along with a procedure that carries 0 or 10 global f/u days. For majority of the Medicine section procedures, global is not applied (XXX) and no need to append Mod 25 with an E/M. For other payors, we can append modifier 25 if the E/M provided along with fits the bill.


----------

